# Food suggestions for a sensitive stomach...?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

BMCD31 said:


> We have a 1.5yr old retriever that we got as a puppy from a good breeder, but he has always had a sensitive stomach. We have tried him on Orijen, Fromm, and Innova and nothing seems to work (he constantly had soft stools and sometimes bad diarrhea).Anyway, we finally found a food that worked which was made with duck meat (Iams Veterinary) but now that it has been recalled we're using Hill's Prescription Diet d/d which also works (but is very expensive). Does anyone have any other food suggestions? Maybe another food with duck as everything else seems to not work for him? It would be nice to not be spending so much if there is something else that works.OR]


Can you just go back to the Iams once the recall is over? Eukanuba also makes a sensitive stomach formula that might work for you without breaking the bank.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you know if he has a food allergy? If he does, maybe you can do some food trails to find out what that allergy is and then pick a food that doesn't have that ingredient. 
I think Purina Proplan also has a sensitive stomach formula as well if you don't want to do the food trial route.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Depending on how long the recall is you could just do hamburger / rice.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Our collie has chronic digestive issues. So he still is on Hills Prescription diet - like your dog. Because it is ridiculously expensive, we started weaning him onto Nutro Ultra which our golden eats. They eat breakfast together and he has his Hills kibble at night. And with no problems. I think that's a credit to the food. 

If he had problems with the kibble, then his intestines would become inflamed and he would be both throwing up and having diarrhea accidents everywhere.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Many people here have had good luck with ProPlan's Sensitive Skin & Stomach, so that might be one to consider.

Personally, I'm a recent Eukanuba convert. Riley had been on Fromm for quite a while and it just wasn't working for him, anymore. Like you, we'd tried Orijen, Innova, all the 'high end' foods and none of them agree with him. (Or didn't agree with him for very long.) 
We just started the switch a couple days ago - he's only up to 1/2 cup of the Eukanuba now - and we're already seeing an improvement in his stool. We just went with the Adult Maintenance, but I believe they do have a 'sensitive' formula.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Personally, I'm a recent Eukanuba convert. Riley had been on Fromm for quite a while and it just wasn't working for him, anymore. Like you, we'd tried Orijen, Innova, all the 'high end' foods and none of them agree with him. (Or didn't agree with him for very long.)
> We just started the switch a couple days ago - he's only up to 1/2 cup of the Eukanuba now - and we're already seeing an improvement in his stool. We just went with the Adult Maintenance, but I believe they do have a 'sensitive' formula.


I just want to second the Eukanuba testimonial. My guys go from LBP as pups to PP 30/20 as adults, and I could not be happier with their conditioning, coats, eyes, and everything else I expect from a food.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I just want to second the Eukanuba testimonial. My guys go from LBP as pups to PP 30/20 as adults, and I could not be happier with their conditioning, coats, eyes, and everything else I expect from a food.


Your guys and your thoughts on this food are the main reasons we started looking into it. 
Based on what I've read here on the forum, it came down to Eukanuba or ProPlan. We decided to try the Eukanuba first and so far, so good. :crossfing


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Your guys and your thoughts on this food are the main reasons we started looking into it.
> Based on what I've read here on the forum, it came down to Eukanuba or ProPlan. We decided to try the Eukanuba first and so far, so good. :crossfing


That's really cool. I have to say, though, if you're drawing from the forum, more experienced folks than I seem to favor ProPlan. It makes me want to try it (except for my "it ain't broke" beliefs).


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I switched to Purina ProPlan sensitive formula after trying several upper end foods with Flora and receiving copious quantities of dog diarrhea. I love it, she loves it, and it doesn't break my bank. But Eukanuba is also a very good food as well, Flora's breeder fed it to his dogs and they are all beautiful.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We've used pro plan's sensiive stomach and it works well. You may want to keep it in mind as a back up.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> That's really cool. I have to say, though, if you're drawing from the forum, more experienced folks than I seem to favor ProPlan. It makes me want to try it (except for my "it ain't broke" beliefs).


Yeah, if I were in your shoes, I think I'd leave well enough alone!
It was a toss-up for us. We went back and forth, trying to decide which one to try. We settled on the Eukanuba because I'm just not crazy about the 'animal digest' in ProPlan, only because we couldn't know for sure exactly _what_ it is. The one thing Riley has a problem with is pork, so if there could be any pork by-products in there, it would not be good!


----------

